# Trout/Slot Reds-6 or 7 wt?



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I just made the transition from 8wt to 6wt yesterday for sight fishing spooky Tampa reds. Result? We spotted 3-4 slot reds loitering on some white sand next to a channel drop off. I dropped in a small baitfish from about 40 feet...let it sink...moved it...all four fish jumped on it. They absolutely would have spooked if I'd thrown the 8wt in aggressively with a larger weighted fly.


----------



## coolguy420_69 (Feb 27, 2017)

It wouldn't necessarily hurt, but if there's an appreciable amount of wind you might have a harder time contending with it. I throw a 6wt frequently for pups, but I don't think it gives me an "edge" it is more for the enjoyment of fishing light tackle


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice! I was wading yesterday out behind the Hyatt. Didn't see the reds i was looking for. The wind/clouds didn't help either. When the tide came in I stalked the shoreline and found scattered snook feeding. Same result with the reds, I cast well in front waiting for the snook to approach, as soon as it landed they took off. It sucks finding feeding fish too spooky to cast to. I throw a Sage One 8 wt with an everglades, absolutely love it, i hear the 6 wt is awesome too and that will be what i look for if i get a 6.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

coolguy420_69 said:


> It wouldn't necessarily hurt, but if there's an appreciable amount of wind you might have a harder time contending with it. I throw a 6wt frequently for pups, but I don't think it gives me an "edge" it is more for the enjoyment of fishing light tackle


I can agree with that. The more I fish the more I enjoy lightening my tackle for the fun of the fight. But when there is enough wind to put away the 6 wt, the fish tend to be less spooky and don't mind the 8 wt hitting the water. But when its really calm or i'm out of the wind wading a shoreline, that is when the frustration starts as I tend to see a lot of fish giving me the "NOPE!" when I lay out my cast.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

crboggs said:


> I just made the transition from 8wt to 6wt yesterday for sight fishing spooky Tampa reds. Sage One + Tibor Freestone + SA Mastery Bonefish Line. Result? We spotted 3-4 slot reds loitering on some white sand next to a channel drop off. I dropped in a small baitfish from about 40 feet...let it sink...moved it...all four fish jumped on it. *They absolutely would have spooked if I'd thrown the 8wt in aggressively with a larger weighted fly*.


I mean zero disrespect, but statements like that always confuse me. That and even after years of slinging flies at reds in skinny water, I still have lots to learn.

My question is, other than fun factor of a lighter rod, why not just downsize the leader and tippet and throw the smaller fly with the 8wt? Or for that matter just tie on a smaller fly?

I can see if you have an 8wt _and_ a 6wt on board, then yes, pick up that 6 and throw to uber sensitive fish.

I throw a 7wt but mostly because I don't like my current 8wt. lol


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Sublime said:


> I mean zero disrespect, but statements like that always confuse me. That and even after years of slinging flies at reds in skinny water, I still have lots to learn.
> 
> My question is, other than fun factor of a lighter rod, why not just downsize the leader and tippet and throw the smaller fly with the 8wt? Or for that matter just tie on a smaller fly?
> 
> ...


It is the weight of the fly line itself that seems to be spooking the fish. I downsized both leader and fly to the absolute minimum but when using a shooting head line, the difference between an 8 wt and a 6 wt hitting the water is noticeable.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

I can not sing enough praises about the Sage One 691-4. I love it so much, I just bought another on clearance to keep for a spare. PM and I will tell you where you can pick one up online cheap. The Method 691-4 and Salt 690-4 are also stellar but there is something very special about the One

If you want a seriously quiet presentation, through the the SA Mastery Saltwater in a 7 wt. It loads the rod beautifully and has a very soft feel and presentation. I use it for very spooky snook. I can also hook you up with where to get that line cheap. I consider it an old-school line. Most people these days do not like it.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

No offense taken. I'm still a raw newb myself.

I did qualify my comment "with a larger weighted fly". 

I've thrown all manner of flies and leader combos at Tampa reds these past few years, on the 8wt. I spooked 8 of 10 fish and got rejected or ignored by most of the rest.

I have a couple of buddies who throw 6wt exclusively and made the switch myself this past weekend, with instant success.

Admittedly, its not all on the rod. Maybe its my approach with the 6 (Sage One) vs the 8 (Loomis NRX). It feels like using a fencing foil instead of a broadsword.

FYI...my One 691-4 was also picked up on clearance at 50% off the original MSRP.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

love the 6wt one but the 691-4 method is my favorite for light salt applications. 
when the wind picks up its the 791-4 method that see the most action.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Okay the Sage ONE 6 wt is awesome. I have it in an 8 wt and I absolutely love it. Unfortunately i don't have the coin for a clearance ONE plus a reel and line at the moment. I am thinking of going a step down for this set up just to get on the water. Anyone have any thoughts on the BVK or Pro4x in a 6 wt? or any other comparable rods around the $300 price point? Older sage models perhaps?


----------



## coolguy420_69 (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a 8wt one and a 6wt bvk.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

coolguy420_69 said:


> I have a 8wt one and a 6wt bvk.


What are your thoughts on both?


----------



## coolguy420_69 (Feb 27, 2017)

i love both, I do find that the one really does not like sinking lines, but everything else is a dream.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't see much difference in throwing a 6 versus an 8 as far as attracting fish goes. I prefer the 6 since it is lighter and easier to throw all day. If I were to buy another 6wt, I'd look for a Sage TCX which has a lot of power to throw into the wind. Makes me feel like Brett Favre.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Pierson said:


> Okay the Sage ONE 6 wt is awesome. I have it in an 8 wt and I absolutely love it. Unfortunately i don't have the coin for a clearance ONE plus a reel and line at the moment. I am thinking of going a step down for this set up just to get on the water. Anyone have any thoughts on the BVK or Pro4x in a 6 wt? or any other comparable rods around the $300 price point? Older sage models perhaps?


I have the 6wt BVK and I like it a lot.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

So where are these 50% off Sage Ones? Looking for a 6wt..


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys! Decided to bite the bullet and stay with what i know. Sage ONE 6 wt on the way!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Pierson said:


> Thanks for the input guys! Decided to bite the bullet and stay with what i know. Sage ONE 6 wt on the way!


You get the deal I sent you? If so, go ahead and let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Alright you guys. Those were Private Messages for a reason


----------



## SubtropicalHigh (Nov 10, 2016)

Here in Texas, when trout are feeding at lights, or are in the surf, they are typically a similar age class and size that is conducive to a 6wt - I use a TFO TiCrX 6wt. 

Redfish in summer can be commonly the same age and size class too - undersized to lower slots to 22", and a 6wt can be fun then too; however I once hooked a 25-inch red on the 6wt in 113 degree heat index, and the fight took too long, and I had to keep the fish as it was about dead.

I personally think a 7wt is pretty ideal for most salty situations here in Texas, with the exception of jacks, bull reds, and tarpon.

In sum, a 6wt can be great but has other liabilities when temps are hot, and the fight lasts too long.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I doubt a 6w or 8w makes any difference at all on whether they spook or not. I like the 6 because its lighter.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Has anyone thrown a 6wt Scott Meridian? A friend just used one in Andros and was raving about it. I'd trust his opinion but he drinks a lot! .

I'm looking for a 6wt to match with a Freestone.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Net 30 said:


> Has anyone thrown a 6wt Scott Meridian? A friend just used one in Andros and was raving about it. I'd trust his opinion but he drinks a lot! .
> 
> I'm looking for a 6wt to match with a Freestone.


I too am in the market for a 6wt rod. I really like the action on the Scott Tidal especially for 6 wt as that rod will be used when it's slick calm presenting small flies to spooky fish. I threw a Meridian the other day in 8wt and I had to walk away because I knew if I stayed I would go home with one. Sweet rod for sure.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

http://www.caddisflyshop.com/sageone.html
pretty good pricing the ones...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

When Texas reds are nervous in shallow clear water(usually spring) light presentations with a 6 wt (same fly/tippet as an 8wt/9wt) can make a difference on number of reds hooked. I have seen it many times. In windy conditions nervous fish are the ultimate casting challenge with light line rods. However do not count out the 10 wt with more typical aggressive reds in heavy wind.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

What is the consensus on just going with a stiffer (so it'll still turn over), but longer butt section on the leader and stretching the leader out to 12+ ft or longer? I use 10' leaders on our spooky fish in West bay and still blow them out if I slam the fly down, but I'm not sure they're on the same level of paranoia as the bay area. Just curious, slightly older thread so I hope it's ok, but if this is considered a derail just ignore.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> Has anyone thrown a 6wt Scott Meridian? A friend just used one in Andros and was raving about it. I'd trust his opinion but he drinks a lot! .
> 
> I'm looking for a 6wt to match with a Freestone.


Love my 6wt meridian. I haven't had the chance to fish the salt with it yet but casting in the ponds around me it has been great. For windy situations I do what lowhydrogen said and bump up the size on the butt section, and I'm right back in the game.


----------

